# First posting...confused!!



## gillyfish (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi folks,

I am very much a newbie and very nervous about posting here - found the site a few weeks ago and been searching and reading, finding out lots of info. Hope its ok to join you and get your advice - we ar due to go for our first consultation at Lister on 10th April (completely new to all this) with Dr Helen Taylor for the initial consultation - I haven't heard any of you mention her at all, so does anyone know what she's like and do you stay under one doc or can/do you change around as I've heard grat things on the site about various ones at the Lister....does it really matter which one? just don't know how the whole tx thing works at all or specifically at Lister   

Feeling very thick about all this - you all seem to know so much!
Where can I find the low down on the various stages of treatment, timings, what time I need off work and best things to do diet and exercise-wise at various stages? Please help! Have seen so many bits on here about all these things and now I'm just confused again!! 

Hope you don't mind me joining you. Good luck and best wished to you all at all your various stages on this journey...hope we all get there in the end.   

Gillyfish


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome to FF Gillyfish

So nice to see you post after lurking 
Well where should I start? Firstly heres a  to steady those nerves.
the Lister, well I am due to phone them too and get that all important first appointment organised. but there is definatly a place to send you for direct help with Lister Questions.....
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52084.msg683581.html#msg683581

Hope thats a good starting place for you!
The best thing I can suggest is save the index page to your favorites and check there often, as every board is listed and if its got a pink heart a new post has been made since you last looked!
go right to the bottom of the page to see where everyone is posting too 

Sending you some   &  hoping your Journey is a short one.

~Dizzi~


PS just noticed youve already posted with the lister girls, sorry


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi Gillyfish, 
i just wanted to give you a warm welcom eto FF. i hope that you find all the help, advice and support that you need. this site is such a good life line when you need some one who "knows" to chat to.
all the best   
Corrina


----------



## gillyfish (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Carrie and Dizzi
Thanks for your replies and warm welcomes.
Is it just me or is it a female thing to be doing all this research and all this organising or do the men normally join in?!?!!? Mine is v supportive but doesn't like reading things I think! 

How do I put the footnotes on about my history, age etc. - can you tell me?

Thanks and    to all
Gillyfish


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hya gillyfish,

WELCOME TO FF  

I too am very new to this! and also have my first appointment at Lister on the 6th April!

I have sent you a pm.


Love Tracey  
XXXXXXXXX


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi gillyfish
welcome to FF u  i carnt help with ur question but would just like to help u settle in glad u have joined us u will get loads of support on here everyone is so friendly 
   and     being sent for support
take care and good luck 
steph


----------



## Kaz12 (Feb 18, 2006)

Gillyfish,

Welcome to FF. I hope you'll find lots of support and advices from here.

With the footnotes thingy, go to your profile (the profile button), select "Forum Profile Information" from the "Modify Profile" Section on the left hand side of your screen.  Then look for a section called "Signatures" to update your details like history, age etc. Hope it helps. 

Good luck with your doctor appointment.    

Kaz


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes, it is very overwhelming to read up on information. Take it little by little and you will learn along the way. Everyone is very helpful here and will always have a comment to make towards your questions. Remember, we are all in the same boat... wanting to have families of our own. We know how you are feeling. Hang in there! xx 

amanda


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> How do I put the footnotes on about my history, age etc. - can you tell me?


 Heres how......

Go to your Profile click Forum profile infomation (on the left)
brings up new window - Edit profile

fill in details as you wish, then nearer the bottom, it says.


> *Signature: *
> Signatures are displayed at the bottom of each post or personal message. BBC code and smileys may be used in your signature.


This is were you type a summary of your TX/History or whatever 

then to finish click change profile, to see how it looks Click summary (top left)

Hope this helps......

~Dizzi~


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi gillyfish,
my DH is quite happy to mooch in car forums but doesnt like reading the posts on here. i think it because it makes IF "real" if that makes sense. there is a section for men on here though. im trying to get Neil to join in with some of the other DH/DPs but hes still a bit funny. i think many men dont like sharing their feelings with other men, its a butch thing!! 
take care
Corrina


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

oops 
Sorry Kaz 


> Welcome to FF. I hope you'll find lots of support and advices from here.
> 
> With the footnotes thingy, go to your profile (the profile button), select "Forum Profile Information" from the "Modify Profile" Section on the left hand side of your screen. Then look for a section called "Signatures" to update your details like history, age etc. Hope it helps.


missed that!

~Dizzi~


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Gillyfish,

I'm new here too and just started having investigations at the local hospital. I've not been diagnosed with anything yet. Having my first scan at the end of April to see if that shows anything up.  I'm sure there will be people on here able to answer your questions about timings etc.

Take care.

Katy x


----------



## gillyfish (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow ...been away with work for a couple of days and come back to check FF and so pleased I've got so many replies and warm welcomes and help so far.  

Thanks so much I feel bit better now! 
Thanks Tracey for your PM ..I will reply to you with a PM...am glad I've found someone who is starting out around the same time as me at the Lister! Also, Smiley4/Kaz..you are starting out on this road too. It is good to know we're not alone.

Wishing you all lots of luck   
Gillyfish


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi gillyfish just wanted to welcome u to ff

Good luck with everything

Kate xx


----------

